# timeout bei cUrl



## php-kopfkratzer (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte eine cUrl-Session starten und dabei einen timeout einbauen, wenn keine Daten gelesen werden können.

   $ch = curl_init($url); 
   curl_setopt ($ch, CURLOPT_URL, $url); 
   curl_setopt ($ch, CURLOPT_HEADER, 0); 
   curl_setopt ($ch, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, 1); 
   curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_FOLLOWLOCATION, 1); 

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee?
Danke schonmal!

php-kopfkratzer


----------



## weltenschmiede (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich nehme an, dass dir diese beiden Parameter weiterhelfen

   curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_CONNECTTIMEOUT, 5);
   curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_TIMEOUT, 5);

Das setzt den Timeout für den Connect auf max. 5 Sekunden und den Timeout für die Respnse ebenfalls auf 5 Sekunden.


----------

